# My Fandango



## Ted (Jan 29, 2004)

Long time lurker here. I ride weekly with my blind son on the road and easy trails. Last fall we broke our tandem frame. Alex at MTBTandems hooked us up with a sweet 26" Fandango tandem frame. We have been riding it for a few months and I thought I would post a picture. (I hope it shows up!) We have been running knobbies but just switched to slicks for some road riding.


----------



## clj2289 (Jan 2, 2010)

That red Fandango sure looks sweet...


----------



## tommignon (Jan 27, 2010)

Awesome and good job to Alex.


----------

